# Xcode : un 'If' avec des 'ou' ?



## scaryfan (26 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous !
J'ai une question toute bête et je ne trouve pas... je cherche pourtant.
J'ai dans mon .m une IBAction dans laquelle je veux mettre une condition 'if'.
Mon souci est que je veux y insérer plusieurs conditions avec 'ou'.
Je sais mettre plusieurs conditions avec 'et' (&&) mais pas le 'ou'.

Sous VBA, je connais : if condition or condition or condition or condition then ... else ... end if


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Octobre 2011)

Lâche Xcode, prend un éditeur de texte, gcc, un bouquin de C et apprend le langage.

Sérieusement c'est comme si je me disais, tiens je vais conduire une voiture de rally mais j'ai jamais conduit avant, pas grave ça devrait passer nan?


----------



## Larme (26 Octobre 2011)

|| ;°)


----------



## scaryfan (26 Octobre 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Lâche Xcode, prend un éditeur de texte, gcc, un bouquin de C et apprend le langage.
> 
> Sérieusement c'est comme si je me disais, tiens je vais conduire une voiture de rally mais j'ai jamais conduit avant, pas grave ça devrait passer nan?


 
Merci !!! Ô grand maître... 



Larme a dit:


> || ;°)


 
Merci !!!


----------

